# In pictures: San Francisco crash



## johnbr (Jul 6, 2013)

BBC News - In pictures: San Francisco crash 
A Boeing 777 crash-lands at San Francisco airport, but while there is no word on casualties, pictures show passengers escaping the aircraft.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 7, 2013)

We have in our complex a QANTAS 777 pilot who flies to SF and I was just hoping!!!!!!!!!
What a relief...... but will be interesting to see what caused this crash.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 7, 2013)

The last number I saw were 2 dead, 182 hospitalized, 49 in critical condition. I have heard every "expert" on the news give their opinion of what happened, but let's keep the speculation to the minimum in this thread out of respect for the victims and their families, please.


----------

